# Well here I sit,in antisipation.



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 5, 2006)

*Here I am sitting at the computer at 12:33 on Monday morning. Thinking to myslef about the day to come, the lifting, the pain, the hard work, the sweat, the tears, the fun.*

*I am here to tell you about my workouts, diet, and supps for the next 8 weeks. *

*Today is February 6, 2006. *

*Iam doing back and biceps. today*

*I am lifting at 2:00 am. I cannot wait. I cannot sleep I am so stoked.*
*My last treatment was thursday instead of friday. I got energy back. happy about this. *

*This will be a very precise journal. I hope I keep with it. *

*I will post workout. soon, as well as weight used.  *


----------



## MyK (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=10


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 5, 2006)

It is not just training, it is also diet, and supps. this is why I posted it here bro. It is a mix of all.


----------



## Mista (Feb 5, 2006)

Not training - Online journal


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 5, 2006)

Ohh i see, duh. shit my fault. Sorry for the misconception.


----------



## MyK (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 5, 2006)

Well everyone I am off to the gym, It is about a 15 minute drive to my gym. I will post my info when I get back.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 5, 2006)

I wish I had a 24 hour gym. It's nice to be able to burn off some energy when you get those late night / early morning energy highs.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 6, 2006)

Well my session was fucking great. Better then I expected. For sure.

Lat pulldowns, 180lbs x 15, 200lbs x 10, 210lbs x 5
db rows, 60lb db x 15, 70lb db x 10, 85lb db x 5
t-bar rows, not on a machine, 2 plates x 15, 3 x 10, 3x 5
deadlifts, romanian, 135 x 20, 225 x 10, 285 x 5

Seated alt db curl, 30lb db's x 15, 40lb db's x 10, 45lb db's x 4
standing bb curl, 75 lbs x 15, 95 lbs x 10, 105 lbs x 5
standing hammer db curls, 25lb db's x 15, 35lb db's x 10, 40lb db's x 5

also I did 5 minutes stretching after a 10minutes cool down on the tread mill.

I may have been able to do more, a lil bit. My lifts have suffered alot.

Tho htis is the begining of the rebuilding stage. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 6, 2006)

Also after workout I had the following

50g whey protein
100g dextrose
5g creatine mono
5g glutamine
5g AAKG
3g Taurine

Doc approved all of these, All amino powders(bcaa powder, taurine, glutamine) even creatine. So it all good. But she want me to get tons of fiber for some reason. 55g a day. can someone say shits and giggles. lol


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 6, 2006)

Also on a side note as well. I weighed in at 249 pounds today.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 6, 2006)

I wonder if I can gain muscle while losing fat for summer, I mean no it will not be a significant amount of lbm, but maybe a lb or 2.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 6, 2006)

Went and did triceps. I know it hasnt been that long since i lifted. I just got back. 

At 2am i did back and biceps.

I just did triceps, then i will take a day off.


press downs= 100x20, 120 x 15, 130 x 10, 140 x 5
dumbell ext. = 50 x 20, 60 x 15, 70 x 10, 75 x 5
skull crushers = 75 x 20, 85 x 15, 105x 10, 115 x 5

I also swam for 20 minutes(laps)
walked at 3.5mph for 10 minutes. 

I keep getting like a burning feeling in my stomach. Like heart burn in the stomach.

Could this be caused from going off the supps, then comming back on?


----------



## kenwood (Feb 7, 2006)

nice workouts, keep it up bro


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Feb 7, 2006)

Keep the good work up. You are now ranked Pimp_in_the_game!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Feb 16, 2006)

Well been a while, So i will sum up my last 4 workouts.

legsfeb 08, 2006)
Squat, 185x15, 205x12, 255x8, 295x 4
lunges(bar on back), 135 pounds x 4 sets of 20 steps on ach leg.
leg extension: 155x15, 170x12, 200x8, 215x 4
leg curl: 135x15, 155x 12, 185x 8, 205 x 4


chestfeb10, 2006)
decline bb press, 135x 2 sets 15= 185 x 13, 210 x10, 225 x 8, 245x 5
incline db press, each hand, 50 x 15, 55x 12, 65x8, 70x4
db pullover, 80lb db, 4 sets 20
Decline db flyes, each hand, 35x15, 40x12, 40x 10, 50 x 5

Back and shoulders(february 12, 2006)
deadlifts, 155x 2 sets of 20, 205 x 12, 245 x 8, 285 x 4
lat pull downs, 195 x 16, 215 x 12, 225 x 8, 240 x 3
DB Rows, 70x 15, 75x 12, 80x 8, 85 x 4
tbar rows, 2 plates +25 x 15, 3 plates x 10, 3 plates +25 x 5
military presses: 105 x 20, 135, 12, 155 x 8, 175 x 4
front lat raises, 35 x 15, 40 x 10, 45 x 6
arnold presses, each hand, 40 x 16, 50 x 10, 55 x 8, 60 x 3

Arms(feb 14, 2006)
hammer curls, each hand, 35 x 10, 40x 8, 45 x 4
cambered bar curl, 80 x 15, 85 x 12, 95 x 8, 120 x 4
alt db curl, 35 x 12, 45 x 8, 45 x 4
pressdowns, 100 x 2 sets of 20, 120x15, 140x10, 160x 5
db ext, 60x20, 65x15, 70x12, 75x8, 80x4

Today is leg day again also, so i will post. 

I have been eating 4500 clean cals a day.

375g protein=1,500 calories(lots of red meat, salmon, some chicken and tuna)
500g carbs= 2,000 calories(white rice, potatoes, oats, whole wheat, fruits)
110G Fat= 1,000 calories(olive oil, fish caps, flax seed, advocados)

I also weighed in at 244 today.


----------

